# Bogstandard's 'Paddleducks' Piston Valve Engine



## Blogwitch (May 27, 2009)

Due to the rising costs of hosting and download limits, these plans are no longer hosted for downloading anywhere.

So to save all the hassle, I have uploaded them to my own hosting account.

If you want a copy, and maybe not for making the engine, but just for general reading, as I have been told it is full of little tips and tricks, it can be downloaded from here

[ame]http://rapidshare.com/files/237708589/Piston_valve_engine_book.rar[/ame]

Or there is a self extracting one for those who have trouble opening zipped files

[ame]http://rapidshare.com/files/237810349/Self_Extracting_Piston_valve_engine_book.exe[/ame]

It is 22MB in size, so not too large.

If you don't have a Rapidshare account, don't worry, as you can download as a free user, but you might have to wait for a minute or so to allow you access to the download. Just read the screen you are taken to and you will soon see what I mean. The site contains no pop-ups, viruses or trojans, and is totally safe to use.

It also helps me, as if you download as a free user, I can get extra points. In about 5 years, I should have enough points to swap for a t-shirt, or even, if I am really lucky, an optical mouse.


Blogwitch


----------



## Blogwitch (May 30, 2009)

I have found another bit that goes with these plans.

Someone did a CAD drawing of them.

I have no idea what they are like as I don't do Cad, but I have included a freebie reader with the DFX files.

This is a self extracting archive, so just run it and it will extract into the same directory. I normally use my desktop.

[ame]http://rapidshare.com/files/238836870/Piston_Valve_DFX_files.exe[/ame]

B


----------



## rickharris (May 30, 2009)

OK for those without an A1 printer/plotter I have converted the 3 drawings to JPEGS. They print out perfectly legibly on my A4 Laser printer.

You can find them at http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/rickharriss/Desktop02#5341635428947339170 

The conversion process to DXF has messed some of the circle text and %%c% for example is a 5mm diameter. I will try to get to correct this in the next month or so.

AS BW says above you also need his PDF of how to build it files as these drawings have NOT been used to build although the 3D model (in prodesktop) works fine. The 2D drawings are auto generated from the 3D model.

Richard


----------



## woodnut (Oct 16, 2011)

It would seem that these links are now all dead.


----------



## kjk (Oct 16, 2011)

I believe Bogs rehosted his plans, but he also gave permission for them to be hosted here:

http://www.timevanswindows.co.uk/spuddevans/images/Paddleducks.zip

They are recommended reading whether or not you build the engine.


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 16, 2011)

Woodnut,

Not dead, but found a permanent home.

I had been dragging the plans from holding site to holding site for a few years, giving the new links as they were changed.

Then a very nice chap called Rob contacted me and said he wished to write a bit of an article about it and give the plans a new home, so here is their final resting place.

http://www.machinistblog.com/bogstandards-paddleduck-engine-plans/

It does come out as a rather long download for some people and over 100 pages long, but even if you don't build it, from reactions of people who have, the 'book' is a good read anyway, as it gives a few good hints and tips that would benefit beginners and experienced alike.

Just enjoy it for what it is.

John


----------



## rleete (Oct 16, 2011)

Even if you don't plan on building the engine, DL the plans anyway. Bogs shows lots of pictures, which will help any budding machinist. Lots of tips that may not get used right off, but will stimulate the creative juices.

If nothing else, it's an interesting bit of reading.


----------



## ref1ection (Oct 16, 2011)

A very definite must read for anyone starting into the hobby. I thoroughly enjoyed it and learned a lot from it. Thanks Bogs for the time and effort that went into this.

Ray


----------



## woodnut (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks
Downloaded them and hope to start reading soon. 

John


----------

